
App Engine 1.4.2 SDK - API Updates and Additions Edition - taylorbuley
http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2011/02/app-engine-142-sdk-api-updates-and.html
======
dminor
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2207972>

~~~
taylorbuley
Zut alors. Thanks for the heads up.

------
taylorbuley
tl;dr version: improved XMPP & queue APIs

